# Dizzy Angel Fish



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an Angel Fish that is not doing so well. It seems to be swimming sideways, and occasionally up side down. 

Today it is spending all of its time at the top swimming around, but it doesnt seem to have any sence of direction. Sometimes it flipps upside down and stays that way till it swims directionly down, then directly back to the top. 

Whats wrong with him?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like swim bladder disease


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Possibly. I was thinking it could be a parasite, becuase another fish of mine was dead this morning when i woke up. The Angel fish is now spending most of its time at the bottom of the tank, somtiems upside down, sometimes not, but I am not expecting it to survive. I am only worried about what might happen when I get another angel fish and put it in this tank. If it is a parasite, what can be done to make sure it doesnt attack my other fish, or any future fish i put in the tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

if it were me, if the fish does die, Id empty out the tank, clean it really good and recycle it before adding any fish. Is there some reason why you are not chosing to treat the fish??


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know whats wrong with it, so I don't know how to treat it. If its swim bladder disease then all i can do is not feed it for a few days, then give it a pea to help it poop. I added a bigger filter today, and added two tbsps of rocksalt, but beyond that I don't know what to do.


----------

